# Swinging Question?



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi all just a quick one when you a lining up to take your shoot if you start your back swing and hit a rock or a twig that is sticking up. can you abandon your swing without penlty? thanks


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Surtees said:


> Hi all just a quick one when you a lining up to take your shoot if you start your back swing and hit a rock or a twig that is sticking up. can you abandon your swing without penlty? thanks


Yes... you can stop your swing any time before the point of contact with the ball. However, if you dislodge anything that is fixed (a branch on a tree or an embedded stone for instance) which might improve the area of your intended swing, then you do incur a penalty for that (Rule 13-2). Also if you touch a rock or twig in your backswing while playing from a water hazard or bunker, you are in breach of Rule 13-4.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Fourputt said:


> Yes... you can stop your swing any time before the point of contact with the ball. However, if you dislodge anything that is fixed (a branch on a tree or an embedded stone for instance) which might improve the area of your intended swing, then you do incur a penalty for that (Rule 13-2). Also if you touch a rock or twig in your backswing while playing from a water hazard or bunker, you are in breach of Rule 13-4.


Rules Of Golf Changes For 2008 Set By USGA And R&A



> Rule 13-4. Ball in Hazard; Prohibited Actions — Exception 1 amended for clarification; Exception 2 amended to refer to Rule 13-2; Exception 3 added to exempt a player from penalty under Rule 13-4a (testing the condition of the hazard) in certain circumstances.
> 
> 
> 
> Rick: you have a grasp of the rules, the rules change of 2008 in the link above look at them and see if changes have been made on Surtees question. I have nothing to compare with or rule knowledge. Thanks


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

broken tee said:


> Rules Of Golf Changes For 2008 Set By USGA And R&A
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the replys how I came to asking this question was that on one of my tee shots. on my back swing I clipped a lose rock. I still cntinued with m swing and tok my shot but it did affect the distance I hit the ball. Sowould I hav still got a 2 stroke penatly there?


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Surtees said:


> Thanks for the replys how I came to asking this question was that on one of my tee shots. on my back swing I clipped a lose rock. I still cntinued with m swing and tok my shot but it did affect the distance I hit the ball. Sowould I hav still got a 2 stroke penatly there?


No, because you were on the _teeing ground_. That prohibition only applies if you are playing a stroke from a hazard. 

If you were to break off a branch above your head on a practice swing, then you *might* incur a penalty... it would depend on whether you had improved your area of intended swing by doing so. But moving a stone is legal.... as long as it isn't embedded it is just a loose impediment. You are even allowed to press down the grass behind the ball as long as you are in the _teeing ground_ as defined in the Rules of Golf. That is the only place on the course where you are allowed to do that.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for that. I could probably advioded all this if I just had of had a good look where I was teeing up before teeing up ball


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks Rick :thumbsup:


----------



## tidenumber1 (Aug 11, 2008)

Dang tha means I have broke that rule quite a few times.:rofl:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

It's only iilegal if you get caught.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I think the bigger question is, can you stop in the middle of your backswing? Every once in a while, my brain connects and I've stopped when something got in the way and hit my club, but most of the time I can't stop and my swing thought instantly turns into, "TRAIN WRECK!!!"


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Surtees said:


> It's only iilegal if you get caught.


I guess that depends on how much respect you have for the honor of the game...


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

DennisM said:


> I think the bigger question is, can you stop in the middle of your backswing? Every once in a while, my brain connects and I've stopped when something got in the way and hit my club, but most of the time I can't stop and my swing thought instantly turns into, "TRAIN WRECK!!!"


That my friemd is pretty much what happened in my case my be not quite a train wreck but a least a single car smash...


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Fourputt said:


> I guess that depends on how much respect you have for the honor of the game...


Ow that hurts Rick you take my tounge in cheek comment and turn it back around on me.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Ow that hurts Rick you take my tounge in cheek comment and turn it back around on me.


Luke: Now you know how road kill feels:cheeky4: Just had to add a little salt


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Surtees said:


> Ow that hurts Rick you take my tounge in cheek comment and turn it back around on me.



Note the winky smiley... I wasn't trying to pull your chain.... 


.....not too hard anyway. :rofl:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Fourputt said:


> Note the winky smiley... I wasn't trying to pull your chain....
> 
> 
> .....not too hard anyway. :rofl:


I know that you were just pulling my chain I just thought it was a nice turn around of my comment.

Bob: is that why I have a tread mark down my back now


----------

